# What do you bring when you go out?



## LadyOnFire212 (Feb 6, 2021)

Have you ever thought that what you bring out is just unnecessary? I brought my keys, purse, and just a portable charger in my big handbag. I thought to myself. How can I bring less and carry less? I started to plan out my day, like checking the weather report if it rains or if I need my power bank for the day ahead to carry less. Yet, I carried the same old tote bag with me, and It's rather boring and in the way. Then It hit me. I stumbled upon the perfect bag/purse for my journey. It is a small easy to carry purse with an attachable sling. I could fit in all my cards, keys, cash, and even my phone and then some. I feel so light and free! Like the burden got off my shoulders. Literally. What do you bring along in your journey?


----------



## amberHrrs (Oct 10, 2021)

Depends on where am I heading to?


----------

